# Back from a break



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yesterday evening we came back from a one month break in Shanghai, the hometown of my wife. I did not want to post this in detail beforehand, because my posts can be linked to my real name, and it is no good advertising your absence to the burglars' guild. Apart from the usual family visits and sightseeing (it was my first trip to Shanghai since 2011), it was an interesting voluntary experience in abstinence:


Four weeks no internet. This was a partially voluntary choice. Of course, we have internet in our home in Shanghai, but I did not want to get frustrated by the Great E-Wall of China. In the end, I found it quite refreshing, and I will be definitely be less frequent on internet (including TC) from now on.

Four weeks no music. This was as expected more difficult, but in the end also surprisingly easy to adjust to. From now on it's back to usual though.

Four weeks no television. No problem whatsoever. I don't watch too much anyway, and the Chinese offering (about 50 Chinese channels and one state-sanctioned English news channel) is not appealing. Also did not have any need to watch DVD's.

Four weeks no news ( a rather logical result of the internet and TV). Surprising how easy it was to go without.

Four weeks hardly any alcohol. Except for a handful of family occasions, where it is customary to toast to each other's well being, I went T-total voluntarily. No problem.


Especially no internet freed up a lot of time. We spent that by exploring the less well known parts of Shanghai, a stunning metropolis of 20 million people, with a fascinating architecture mix, from the 20s to ultra-modern. We walked about 15-20 km every day, and tried all kinds of Chinese food (which is as rich and varied as say European food). I had promised myself to eat anything my wife selected, which included less usual fare like pig kidneys, duck blood, fried frogs, and donkey meat.

As fun as it was, it is also good to be back home again.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Good to have you back, and I'm glad you found your vacation so enjoyable!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Good to see you! Wish you hadn’t mentioned the ducks, frogs and donkeys though


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely to hear about your trip, and glad to have you back.
I feel you're right about the internet, but I don't have much strength of will.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Welcome back my friend. And Thanks for guiding me through my initial days as a member of this band of music lovers. I am forever indebted. Col


----------

